# Evo for competition?



## angelwithabow (Feb 4, 2005)

The Evo is a great Release. It will make YOU shoot the same form everytime if you want to hit the middle. You will have to put the time it to make that happen. Its an awsome training tool and a good turnament release also if you take the time to train yourself. It will be hard to shoot outside with ups and downs at first. You will realize just how off your form is the first time you take your thumb off the peg aiming at a 25-35 deg. angle... If you dont want to take the time shoot it, try shooting a sensation its simalar with a thumb peg acting as the trigger.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Have you ever tested your evo with a scale to see if it goes off at the same poundage all the time? I've heard of some unreliability there


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Go with an Attraction....works the opposite of the Evolutions so that you push down on the peg and pull....

You can also switch it to a thumb release....


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, I am about ready to start working with a coach that really doesn't care for the evo and if I am talked into something else I wanted some options. I have been pretty successful in training with the evo and most times I can have release in the time I have set for my shot. I do get hangups and have to let down once in a while which is I am sure a result of my form not the release. The attraction sounds attractive ( no pun) as I can actually see sense in not having to drop my thumb which would reduce movement.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

rcgerchow said:


> Thanks for the replies, I am about ready to start working with a coach that really doesn't care for the evo and if I am talked into something else I wanted some options. I have been pretty successful in training with the evo and most times I can have release in the time I have set for my shot. I do get hangups and have to let down once in a while which is I am sure a result of my form not the release. The attraction sounds attractive ( no pun) as I can actually see sense in not having to drop my thumb which would reduce movement.


Your coach should be able to accomodate your choice of releases...ask him to work around the Evolution....


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

*I shoot the*

revolution and love it. It does take some getting used to. I had one that screwed up and had to send it back but carter took good care of me and sent me a new one in 2 weeks. If you get used to it you will love it. Good luck


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Leon Garfield said:


> revolution and love it. It does take some getting used to. I had one that screwed up and had to send it back but carter took good care of me and sent me a new one in 2 weeks. If you get used to it you will love it. Good luck


+1

Service from Carter is the best....I had a problem and had a new release in a week....


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Evo+ and love it.

and NO...the RUMORS are NOT fact when it comes to the RELEASE aid changing poundage as you shoot it. That, IMHO, and my DATA indicate that the SHOOTER is what is changing..>NOT the release aid.

The early models of the Evolution MIGHT have had that problem, but the TEST DATA of over 1,000 pulls each with two different Evolution Plus releases...placed into a "JIG" so as not to be influenced by a PERSON changing things clearly indicate that the RELEASE does NOT change in poundage all by itself.

I do KNOW however, from the data that if the ANGLE of the release is changed...then you get CONSISTENT, but DIFFERENT results. That is to say, if you change the angle, but keep it the SAME ANGLE all the time, then yes, the laws of the fulcrum and leverage are involved...but the RELEASE won't change its own setting.

So, if the person is changing their hand angle from shot to shot, then the release "appears" to be harder to set off...when in reality is is NOT the release that changed...the SHOOTER changes the angle.

Same with letting up on that first finger when you let off the safety...lose ANY of the pressure...and you get the honor of making up for the lost pressure PLUS what you needed to get the release to "trip Poundage". However, once again...the SHOOTER changes something.

I've written an article for Archery Focus about this very subject, and the DATA indicate that the "shooters" are just unwilling to blame themselves when the release is hard to fire one time and the next it goes off like silk, or even early. They won't admit that THEY are the "difference" and not the release aid.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks again guy's. We had to do inventory at the shop tonight and my coach was there, he said are ya ready to do some work this next week and I replied yes with my evolution. He had me use the release simulator (for the life of me can't think of the name of it) and said my release was very consisitent and I shouldn't be having the problems I am having. My first inclination is target panic which I have fought to some success for almost 3 yrs. now. I know blank bale, which I have done till my arms almost fall off, shoot 21 days in a row I have done it. Put a target in front of me it becomes a whole different story. I have shot 300 56-58 x's at 7- 10 yd. countless times but at 20 it becomes a true mental struggle. Hell I even shot better in the midst of all this with my punch-o-matic. Put a deer in my sights it's usually dead, 3D even when fighting target panic I am in the top 30% in a shoot, put me on a paper target I look like a newbie instructional shooter. Maybe with his help I can get past this, it is truly becoming frustrating.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Damn, field14, now you have 2 articles in the Archery Focus magazine I need to read. Guess I'm gonna have to subscribe...


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

The Evo is a great Release. It will make YOU shoot the same form everytime it working for me


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

My Evo on a digetal scale varied on release from 16 lbs to 28 lbs pull . Carter took it back , still shot Carter , great company . So never say never ! Carter RX1 love it ! Easy to shoot with back tension . Good luck with yours though .:wink:


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

On the changing of poundage I found sometimes you need to clean the internals of the release. sometimes things get on the side of the jaw and causes the binding of the jaw and it acts different. I shoot the evo and shoot the thumb release. prefer the evo for simplicity compared to other releases. I have graphited the jaw and oiled both work but oiling is easier. If you roll up on your anchor point and twist your d loop a lot this really comes into play. I binds the jaw a little and changes things. I check mine with a poundage scale especially right before a shoot and make sure consistant.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

I've been shooting a Evo for some time now. If it don't go off right then its me. Some days are better than others. Buddy had one that was not going off right and had me check it. It was full of pocket fuzz:smile: cleaned it out and now he uses a pouch instead of dropping it into his pocket. No more problems
Charlie


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Update: I have been shooting this release for over a year now. I had to make some changes such as move to a spiral cam bow and after shooting that I have changed my Vantage cam & 1/2 to a 65% letoff and max the limbs out to 52Lbs. I even bought a used older EVO without ITS and it goes off everytime now. Holding weight had a tremendous impact on getting it to shoot properly along with many hours of blank bailing. Love this release.


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

Stop worrying about equipment...find yourself an olympic level coach and let him coach you. Back tension are fired properly with zero hand movement. Video yourself...have any movement in your hand? Does the release move at all? If so you need to work on getting relaxed in the forarm. Watch the pros...in slow motion they will have zero or damn close to zero move ment. Equipment is not.the answer until your form in correct. Video shoot video shoot video shoot. Pm me and i can send u in the correct direction.


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Actually the moves I made were suggested by several National record holding shooters some of which are Pro's. I have been to Terry Wunderle's seminars and have a coach that can pick up a phone and call Terry and oh yeah I slept at a Holiday Inn last night. None of the moves I made was a worry about equipment but more about getting the best sight picture, hold and release I could obtain with the equipment I had. It has been a long road back from target panic to where I am now even though I haven't reched my own personal goal.


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

Listen....lets get past the bs. You want to learn from the best...period. Alexander kirillov. Look him up. I just spent 20+ hours with him just last week. Ask Jennifer nichols if hes any good. Lol. Consider him if you want to be ALOT better.


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

There is no B.S. you believe in the coach that works for you and I will follow what I need. I don't have to travel to anywhere except to my local range to get the help I want. Terry has credentials that certainly make him "the shot doctor". I can see by the signature where this is going.


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

I thought you wanted to climb the ladder..sorry. terry is great from what im told..s ounds like you should use him alot more. Seminars are not going to perfect your individual form.IMO only. And i suppose by not adding my target rig to my sig im just someone that knows little. Thats fine this.is the direction that archerytalk has been headed from reading for several years now. Iam confused as to why you ask for advice on AT. Oh well nothn new around here. Hey good luck to you.


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't feel the need to climb the ladder, I was bascially responding and updating to a thread I started a year ago. I have made a tremendous amount of progress since that time. I have attended the seminars and work and shoot with other guy's ( National Champions and record holders)that have been and still are students of Terry's. If and when I feel the need I have them work with me one on one. We also shoot together quite often and they will pick up on form errors then. I just over a year ago had a bout with target panic which drug my scoring ability down to an embarrasing level. Changing release styles with back tension was the prescribed treatment. I tried several releases and found to like the evo more than any because you couldn't cheat the release. During this process I had found the evo to be somewhat inconsistent at times until I put the right set up together (holding weight) and form to acheive a repeatable release. The original advice I was asking for a year ago was "is the evo being used in competition (or is it a training release) and if not any suggestions for a release with a safety. Since that time I have received a number of PM's in regards to using that release. Many were very helpful and pointed me towards good information that helped. So when this thread was resurected by someone elses post a year later I thought I would throw the update in.
If you read a lot of posts and someone is so very adamant that their way is the best regardless of what you post, well you said it yourself about the direction of archery talk. I think in most cases if you view my posts I usually am pretty much understated in my replies and I no way try to offend anyone by an off handed comment. Thank you for the good luck and the same to you.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I had an Evo+ and sold it after about a dozen shots. horrible concept.


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

Sounds good. Im sure we will bump into one another again. Until then....shoot straight and kill x's.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

caspian said:


> I had an Evo+ and sold it after about a dozen shots. horrible concept.


Just like everything else in archery...there are those that luv certain things, and those that hate them...so be it.

One other common thing in this sport, however, is that a lot of shooters always blame the EQUIPMENT and don't look at themselves as being the inconsistent culprits to their shooting ails.

This concept keeps the release companies, stabilizer companies, site and scope companies in business as those shooters seek out to BUY their scores and try to buy the latest band-aid to their shooting ails.

Others, will change the release settings at every practice session, or at the drop of a hat when a couple of shots won't break when they think it should be breaking, and thus add to their inconsistencies...and never get anywhere but into the next rut.

It isn't a case of "if" you are going to suffer a shooting slump or difficulties in getting your release to fire....it is WHEN you WILL have a shooting slump AND have difficulties in getting your release to fire. The smart ones shoot thru this and correct the errors that are causing the problem. 
The rest of the shootters? Well, they'll change the settings away from what they've shot their Personal Bests with...and never write down a thing. Then, when they want to go back to their best settings, they are totally clueless as to where those settings are/were. I've seen people shoot 58+ X's for a few weeks...and then the day comes WHEN they have a bad round....and the first thing they do is to blame the EQUIPMENT...They'll start changing release settings, arrow rests, d-loop length, draw length...because it must be the EQUIPMENT that is the culprit. Most of those haven't measured or marked a thing down from those weeks of 58+ X's...and now are lost. Virtually NONE of them ever get videos of themselves when they are shooting their best either. Then WHEN the slump hits, they have nothing to fall back upon.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

"The rest of the shootters? Well, they'll change the settings away from what they've shot their Personal Bests with...and never write down a thing."
My shooting buddy and I get harrassed about our notebooks all the time as we write down all measurements, stablizer weights, peep sizes, lens magnifications even plot out arrow groups. So when we make changes we can always get back to square one. If I am shooting poorly I figure the only thing that usually needs adjustment is the nut behind the string.


----------



## Peteyur (Jan 31, 2011)

I have been trying to shoot a 300 at leages for 3 years now. I can do it all day long at home or a friends house just not at the pro shop. My best score is 300 58Xs. I have whats called target panic! I have finally come to the reality that nothing I buy will fix it. Now I need some help with how to deal with my big stupid head. Any Ideas? PLEASE!


----------



## "Supertec" (Sep 3, 2009)

as i was instructed ..shoot thru the aim .. aim thru the shot ... push and pull ... these are simple things but when things get bad ... just repeat these to yourself .. as you start to pull the arrows back to center ..your confidence will increase in your shots and you panic will be replaced with focus on the X.


----------



## Peteyur (Jan 31, 2011)

I have started to do just as you said and WOW!! Made a huge difference in what happens in my head. Now I cant wait to try it out at leages on wensday. When things go crazy and I tighten up it gives me something to repeat in my head and all at once the x finds the center and then it just goes off! 
THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE HELP!
Pete


----------

